# Rocket Power Jet Pack



## kimbo848 (Aug 8, 2012)

Found the cutest, cheapest beginning for a kid's sci/fi costume.....

Here's the blog post addie....

http://doodlecraft.blogspot.com/2012/04/super-sci-fi-rocket-fueled-jet-pack.html


----------



## dudeamis (Jul 26, 2010)

when I read the title this is exactly what I thought of


----------

